# [Knit] New free scarf pattern: Little Rectangles scarf



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

I have just published a new free knitting pattern - the "Little Rectangles scarf". Modular knitting, all in garter stitch and a great way to show off variegated yarn.

http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2015/04/little-rectangles-summer-scarf.html


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

very pretty and unusual, thanks


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it, thank you.


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

This is a great design. I haven't seen anything like it before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Kaytayqt (Dec 31, 2014)

I just got a couple of mini skeins of yarn that I've been searching a pattern for. I think I just found it! THANK YOU!


----------



## Lorraineh (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you , it is lovely.


----------



## nedrizi (Jun 8, 2014)

Very unusual. I'll have to try this when I get a bit more confident in my knitting ability. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Can't wait to make this. Is so unusual. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the link - I think I'd like to try that pattern.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## lindajaro (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you! I love it!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very unique


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Very cool. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

This is just too kool for skool!!!! I love it and am going to make it for several on my Christmas List. You are a love for sharing it with us.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

That's a very pretty and interesting pattern. I have to try it very soon. Thank you so very much. You're super creative!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Absolutely LOVE it!!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great ....thank you


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I love it. So different!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Very interesting.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Sort of like a funky lace pattern...and I mean that as a compliment. I bet it would be a real hit with teens. Thnx for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, very unique.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really pretty and the yarn colors show just so nicely.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you. Very unique..saved for just the right yarn!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Intriguing, I'm going to make this, thanks.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh my ,,,, Sending you a great big THANKS for the unique pattern....have GDS today , but will have this on my needles when they go home... I love any thing that is a bit unusual and different and this is all that and beautiful... You have made my day..... Happy Crafting Davena

Great designing......


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you. This is so different.


----------



## a stitch or two (Oct 27, 2012)

I love it <3 
I can't wait to try it. Thank you


----------



## smileydeniseral (Mar 21, 2011)

Very cute and unique! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Great for spring and summer.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

ditto; ditto; ditto


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you for psting your pattern. It's adorable!
I haven't learned modular knitting yet. Looks like I will.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

So different and I love different. Thank you.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh so cute ! Thank you &#128522;


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Love it thanks.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Love the design, thanks for sharing the pattern, I have just the yarn for this


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I love it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

It's really unique and looks like it would be a fun adventure to knit--thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

Very pretty and unusual! Planto try this coming week. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you all for yozr nice comments!


----------

